# Finally - Boat Number 3 -



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

AFTER SIX MONTHS OF BIDDING ON 200 OF THESE AND GETTING OUTBID ........
* just got home from remington virginia- i been trying for a canoe for like 6 months now- not just any canoe, the kind with the storage and live well built in !! GOT ONE finally off ebay for $346 bucks !! 7 hours to go pick it up.......*


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

*hey*

i live 15 min from remington, and im comeing down there on friday. would have been happy to bring it


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

I will also be going by Remington on Friday on my way down. If you have not already done so, looks like either one of us could give you a hand.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Don't want to burst your bubble (about it being a good deal), but...
I'm pretty sure a good buddy of mine bought that exact model canoe @ Dicks like 2 months ago for about $400 brand new....

On the bright side, he does like it


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

the cheapest one bass pro has is an OLD TOWNE and is 900

they got one dicks right now over at the mall - $599 just like mine so i am in the 1/2 price range at least

the 16 footer is $750 at Burgas Marina

heres a pic the longer one that went for $561
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...50025489789&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

wow look at this 23 footer- it has a girl and a dog, a guy with a fish and two other guys with paddles !! 

what a price tag......

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wenonah-Minneso...800QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180032857207


----------



## Miles Offshore (Nov 1, 2004)

damn bud- i thought you done went and got you a seacraft!!!!! BTW- hows your brother and his boat doing????


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

setting in his back yard since the day he bought it- my mission was accomplished


----------



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

nice!!

that's the one i've been wanting. My canoe fund is sparse at the moment, though.

Anybody wanna buy a slightly used PSP to fuel the canoe fund?


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

Will I see you floating by in Rudee this weekend?

Look for the wedding in the Gazebo on Sat. at 11:00 there at Harbour Point


----------

